# Small engine troubleshooting



## no mechanic (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a Troybilt generator with a Briggs & Stratton engine that is leaking gas directly from the tank through the carburetor. I can start the motor, and it runs for a few seconds, but then it chokes out and spews gas from the carb. I also noticed oil coming out of the exhaust. Any ideas on what's going on with it?


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds like a float problem,could be sticking or have a hole in both will cause the fuel bowl to fill to the top and over flow into the air horn..


----------



## BJLower (Aug 2, 2008)

*Bad news*

I'm sitting her with a mechanic across the table. Sorry, it's not something as simple as a stuck float. The oil out of the exhaust is the tipper on that one.


You've got a major problem like a cracked piston or cylinder wall or a bent valve (probably the piston or cylinder wall.) If it's the piston that's fixable. If it's the cyclinder wall having it sleeved would coast as to much. 


One thing about the wonderful Briggs & Straton is they're all pretty much the same. You can probably swap it out with a used one. Look and ask around. The seems to be the same old guy everywhere that fixes mowers cheap and does the best work. You just have to find him. 


BJ


----------

